# Mojo Owl



## polishpheasant (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just looking for some help here. I recently purchased mojo owl and found it is so small, unlike mojo crow the battery does not go inside but rather has a plug with little alligator clips to hook the battery up outside of the decoy. This seems like alot of extra work, but I love the spinning wing decoys. Any ideas or info on fixing this critter to put a battery inside?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, Chef Brad


----------

